# Watermelon



## chic (Jul 15, 2015)

How do you like yours? In slices? Chunks? In fruit salad? In a smoothie? Iced in a cup? Intrvenously?

Make mine in chunks with sprinkles of fresh mint. Ooh la la.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't like any sort of melons, they give me indigestion.


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2015)

I like watermelon pure and simple but when I do fancy, I like chunks with slices of kiwi and a few fresh blueberries.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't like watermelon - too much work for too little reward.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chunks mixed in with other melon chunks.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

seedless


----------



## Glinda (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not picky about how it's sliced.  I just love watermelon!  :watermelon:


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

Cold.  And handed to me while I lounge in a hammock in the shade.  Thanks.


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

There is the old joke about the farmer who was tired of having his watermelons stolen, so he put up a sign that said "WARNING. ONE OF THESE WATERMELONS HAS BEEN POISONED!"

The next day, he walked out to his field to find written on his sign: "NOW IT'S TWO OF THEM!"


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 15, 2015)

LOVE watermelon, however it's served.  I prefer the ones with seeds; it seems to me they are sweeter.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/14393-Wake-up-at-night-mouth-dry?highlight=watermelon


----------



## Cookie (Jul 15, 2015)

Love it, cut and peel into small chunks, ready to snack on anytime.


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> LOVE watermelon, however it's served.  I prefer the ones with seeds; it seems to me they are sweeter.


Yes, I've noticed that too, sweeter, crunchier, juicier...so I always buy it with seeds.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 15, 2015)

I love watermelon but the ones we get here, from Spain I think, are not very good.  So I catch up when I get to Michigan and eat tons of seedless ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2015)

I like to cut mine in cubes and put it in a tupperware container in the fridge, usually get seedless.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/14393-Wake-up-at-night-mouth-dry?highlight=watermelon



You trying to tell us something?


----------



## Rocky (Jul 16, 2015)

_I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking watermelon with seeds are sweeter, crunchier, juicier.

And how do I especially like to eat watermelon? ... same as I did when I was a kid ... a slice to bury my face in!! _ :glee:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 16, 2015)

In San Diego back in the 60's there was a stripper who had huge ads advertising her appearances.  Her "stage" name was "watermelon Rose".


----------



## ~Lenore (Jul 16, 2015)

*I love the yellow water mellons that show up occasionally.  
They seem sweeter to me and pretty, too. 






*


----------



## Glinda (Jul 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> In San Diego back in the 60's there was a stripper who had huge ads advertising her appearances.  Her "stage" name was "watermelon Rose".



Yes . . . I remember hearing about her when I first came to San Diego.  :watermelon:


----------



## oldman (Jul 17, 2015)

We buy the round dark green ones called Sugar Babies. They are seedless and normally very sweet. They have to be ripe or I don't eat them, especially some that taste like eating the rind. Yuck! My wife cuts them into chunks and I can eat a half of one for lunch without fear of gaining any weight.


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2015)

Lara said:


> I like watermelon pure and simple but when I do fancy, I like chunks with slices of kiwi and a few fresh blueberries.



I could handle watermelon with blueberries just fine.  Great combo Lara.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2015)

Agree with prefering the seeded kind, they are tastier. The "seedless" actually have teeny tiny little white "seeds" that seem to taste a little bitter. I've been wanting to try a watermelon salad that has chunks of feta cheese and also mint.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 17, 2015)

Any color, any type, cut anyway....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Agree with prefering the seeded kind, they are tastier. The "seedless" actually have teeny tiny little white "seeds" that seem to taste a little bitter. I've been wanting to try a watermelon salad that has chunks of feta cheese and also mint.



It's also good with crackers and goat cheese (mild) on the side!

Anyone remember the futuristic book In Watermelon Sugar circa early 1970's? It was about the aftermath of a nuclear war.

In watermelon sugar the deed was done 
and done again
 as my life is done 
in watermelon sugar.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 19, 2015)

Remember Tom T Halls "Old dogs and children and watermelon wine?"  Bet watermelon wine would be great.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 19, 2015)

Watermelon rind pickles


----------



## John C (Jul 19, 2015)

One of my uncles was a farmer who I visited every summer.  One of his neighbors specialized in watermelons.  As standard practice, once a year, he would pick the very best melons so their seeds would be sown for the next season.  He would invite neighbors over for a "seed party" (after sunset).  The idea was to eat all you wanted from the select melons and save the seeds.  It was all very pleasant for everyone there and one of the happy moments from my childhood.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 19, 2015)

I like to share mine with my horses. No rind left for pickles.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't like watermelon, although I do like  'Watermelon Man' and heard this on the radio just the other day, who was it by?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2017)

Cool picture of a watermelon slice...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2017)

oakapple said:


> I don't like watermelon, although I do like  'Watermelon Man' and heard this on the radio just the other day, who was it by?



Originally composed by Herbie Handcock, but the version I heard commonly on the radio was by Mongo Santamaria.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Never had a smoothie, will try some time.  Usually in slices, then use the prim and proper way of using a fork to cut off bite size pieces to eat.*


----------



## Mamafastcat (Mar 2, 2022)

AZ Jim said:


> In San Diego back in the 60's there was a stripper who had huge ads advertising her appearances.  Her "stage" name was "watermelon Rose".


I remember that. I was about 10 yrs old and there was a giant billboard above the strip club with her upper body on it and she had a ginormous chest...I can vividly remember it said come see watermelon rose.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 2, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like to cut mine in cubes and put it in a tupperware container in the fridge, usually get seedless.


  I also prefer cubes and seedless.


----------



## OopsieDaisy (Mar 2, 2022)

I spent  a good long time selling seeds to mostly market farmers.  It was a family business.  My particular favorite was the sugar baby variety......those babies were  so good and definitely in demand.  My customers were mostly hmong.  They were the hardest workers and the most humble of people I have ever met..  Hands down.


----------

